# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Lands of Britannia (Ultima IV)

## MistyBeee

I definitely don't post my work here as often as I should, but I have a good occasion today with my last monster freshly delivered  :Smile: 

So, this very special map is a private commission for which I had to explore the traditional map of Ultima IV and add as many personal touches and easter eggs as possible. The client have its own special version with some illustrations which are not on this public version, but there's still a lot of secret symbolics hidden all over the map  :Wink: 

Usual information : 
- Private commission,
- A2 size,
- Hand drawn in Photoshop using a Wacom Cintiq Pro 16,
- WIP & details pics on my Instagram (I started the map almost one year ago, so you'll have to scroll down : pics are mixed with my other work ^^').

"_The Lands of Britannia_" - 2019


Hope you love it, guys ! 

And if you're interested and want to support me, prints are available on my InPrnt gallery !  :Blush:

----------


## Kellerica

The map itself is spectacular as always, but the corner illustrations knock the piece out of the park. That castle, holy motherf****** heavens!  :Surprised:  If you'll excuse me, I'm going to stuff my own maps into a shredder, they do not deserve to occupy the same universe as yours...  :Very Happy:  

No, but seriously, this is top-notch, B. I expect no less from you, and yet you still always manage to impress me! The rhumb lines are maybe a little too strong for my taste, but that is kind of a minor nitpick. Always a pleasure to gawk at your work!

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Thats awesome! A beautiful nap and imaginative border - oh, and I'd spotted it on your insta! Didn't disappoint.
And now I want to draw a border.

----------


## J.Edward

I just commented on DA, but I'll say it again...
This is a gorgeous piece of work.  :Smile: 
My favorite location is Vesper, cared for by the Beee. ;P
Every part, every element is so well crafted.

----------


## Ilanthar

Brilliant and beautiful map, Beee  :Smile:   :Wink: !
The map is a jewel, and the frame and illustrations are the jewelry box  :Smile: .

----------


## LizardInk

Ahhhh so happy to finally see the finished piece! It's GORGEOUS of course. The corner illustrations are simply decadent to behold, and I love the treatment of the locations--like the map's being peeled away for a close up. And the banners!! You are not of this world, Beee. Excuse me whilst I retrieve my jaw from the floor.

----------


## Jaxilon

Simply wonderful. It brought back some memories for me as well. Wow,  it's been a while since I visited that world.

----------


## Larb

Yeah, this map is fabulous.

----------


## Galendae

I know that world!  I was there in the mid 90's.  Dawning of a genre. There will never be another game and moment in time like UO. Great job Misty!  Did you ever play that game?

----------


## Adfor

Simply astonishing, the level of careful detail blows me away, Beee. I seem to lack the linguistics to be able to properly describe how I feel about this piece, just stunning!

----------


## MistyBeee

> The map itself is spectacular as always, but the corner illustrations knock the piece out of the park. That castle, holy motherf****** heavens!  If you'll excuse me, I'm going to stuff my own maps into a shredder, they do not deserve to occupy the same universe as yours...  
> 
> No, but seriously, this is top-notch, B. I expect no less from you, and yet you still always manage to impress me! The rhumb lines are maybe a little too strong for my taste, but that is kind of a minor nitpick. Always a pleasure to gawk at your work!


Thanks to another commission I had, I'm not afraid anymore with perspective drawing : this castle is probably the first I really _enjoyed_ to draw. Easy and fun. And the other ornaments were a good occasion to practice pure digital painting, visit museums and explore my own house for reference pics. I literally... put my hand on this map  :Wink: 
I agree with you regarding the rhumb lines though, but it's partly an effect of the resizing : they're not as strong on the high res version. 





> Thats awesome! A beautiful nap and imaginative border - oh, and I'd spotted it on your insta! Didn't disappoint.
> And now I want to draw a border.


Thanks MMM ! This border was both hell and heaven, but at the end I'm happy with it. Hope the next one I'll draw in that vein will be easier though !  :Wink: 





> I just commented on DA, but I'll say it again...
> This is a gorgeous piece of work. 
> My favorite location is Vesper, cared for by the Beee. ;P
> Every part, every element is so well crafted.


I'm so glad you love it, J. ! 
Hehe, you're right : this is definitely my corner of the map ^_^





> Brilliant and beautiful map, Beee  !
> The map is a jewel, and the frame and illustrations are the jewelry box .


Aww, don't make me blush !  :Blush: 





> Ahhhh so happy to finally see the finished piece! It's GORGEOUS of course. The corner illustrations are simply decadent to behold, and I love the treatment of the locations--like the map's being peeled away for a close up. And the banners!! You are not of this world, Beee. Excuse me whilst I retrieve my jaw from the floor.


Aww, thanks Liz' ! The town illustrations were an happy accident (hey Bob !). They were supposed to be smaller but I wasn't happy at all and redrew them bigger : the previous version hadn't this feeling of two maps superposed. It's definitely something I'll explore in future work ^^





> Simply wonderful. It brought back some memories for me as well. Wow,  it's been a while since I visited that world.


Thanks Jax ! I'm always happy when I have good feedbacks from those who know the universe  :Smile: 





> Yeah, this map is fabulous.


Thanks so much, Larb ! ^^





> I know that world!  I was there in the mid 90's.  Dawning of a genre. There will never be another game and moment in time like UO. Great job Misty!  Did you ever play that game?


Thanks Galendae ! 
Sadly no, I never played it : video games were not allowed at home when I was a young bee ^^. But I watched what I could find as playthrough, read the game book, read the fandom wiki and got a lot of information from my client as well. 
But someone spotted an error coming from Ultima V... uh...





> Simply astonishing, the level of careful detail blows me away, Beee. I seem to lack the linguistics to be able to properly describe how I feel about this piece, just stunning!


Thanks a lot, Adfor ! I must say I had the best, best client ever : no deadline, and 100% free to decide for the concept, aesthetic, details... who could ask more ?

----------


## Voolf

What a beauty Bee. You never disappoint. The castle is splendid. I always have difficult time starting this kind of perspective buildings and so i often give up on those. You whole border ornaments are exquisite with perfect muted colours and shading. Love it
Btw, I always wanted to ask, do you draw the border every time or do you use some kind of patterns? I mean the most edgy part of it. Also do you draw all the miniatures from head, or make sketchup line projection?

----------


## QED42

Another amazing map of the MistyBee production line!

----------


## ThomasR

The map is beyond epic but the many ornaments you've added ... they really bring the whole to a really different level of awesomeness ! The paintely style of some elements really reminds me of your watercolors so, nice style transition and I finally realized why I love your rivers so much : they make me think of rosebush or blackberry branches. The nickname "Mistress of maps" is already taken, what would you think of "Goddess of maps" ?  :Wink: 

PS : kudos for the calligraphy, something tells me it's not a font (if it is, would you care to share ?)

----------


## arsheesh

Simply outstanding.  Every element in this piece has been crafted with love and care.  The border illustrations are exquisite, and the way you have subtly incorporated your own avitar symbol within it is quite clever.  This is a map that I will be pouring over for days to come.  Thanks for sharing it, and for inspiring us with such a gem.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## MistyBeee

> What a beauty Bee. You never disappoint. The castle is splendid. I always have difficult time starting this kind of perspective buildings and so i often give up on those. You whole border ornaments are exquisite with perfect muted colours and shading. Love it
> Btw, I always wanted to ask, do you draw the border every time or do you use some kind of patterns? I mean the most edgy part of it. Also do you draw all the miniatures from head, or make sketchup line projection?


Thanks Voolf ! 
As told earlier, I got immunized to perspective-fear when I worked on my DarkSouls map : everything looks easy after this hell ^^

I always draw the borders specifically for each map, as I don't like to reuse old patterns. However I don't draw the complete interlacing by hand : I just draw a short section of it which I replicate, and then draw the corners to make sure the interlacing is perfect and unique. However, I often paint the complete light & shading by hand, so it adds some variety in case it's visible the interlacing itself is replicate ^^. By the way, I often try various styles & patterns for a border, and especially for the interlacing. The designs I finally don't keep for a specific map are saved in a file I consult when I need an idea : sometimes, a design which didn't fit a specific map finds a room in another one and saves some time  :Wink: 

Regarding the perspective... it's all by hand (or head, if you prefer ^^), both for the 3-points perspective castle & pseudo-isometric miniatures. I don't even know how to use sketchup and am too lazy to learn  :Laughing: 





> Another amazing map of the MistyBee production line!


At your service, sir !  :Wink: 





> The map is beyond epic but the many ornaments you've added ... they really bring the whole to a really different level of awesomeness ! The paintely style of some elements really reminds me of your watercolors so, nice style transition and I finally realized why I love your rivers so much : they make me think of rosebush or blackberry branches. The nickname "Mistress of maps" is already taken, what would you think of "Goddess of maps" ? 
> 
> PS : kudos for the calligraphy, something tells me it's not a font (if it is, would you care to share ?)


Well, the least I could say is I would be really happy if I can have some kind of harmony between my maps and watercolors ! Hehe, blackberry branches rivers ? I love that comparison a lot ! But I won't choose my own nickname : I'll probably remain the tiny bee forever in my head, so I let you decide for the rest  :Wink: 

For the calligraphy... it's... half a font ? The title is Teutonic n°4, and the labels are that good old IM Fell, but I edited them both and added by hand the calligraphic elements to create the unique typography  :Smile: 





> Simply outstanding.  Every element in this piece has been crafted with love and care.  The border illustrations are exquisite, and the way you have subtly incorporated your own avitar symbol within it is quite clever.  This is a map that I will be pouring over for days to come.  Thanks for sharing it, and for inspiring us with such a gem.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks so much, Arsheesh ! 
By the way, there's two coat of arms on the map (if we exclude the 8 virtues), and both are non-related to the lore itself. The top right one with the bee is obviously mine, but the bottom left one was designed for the client, from what he loves : redwood pine with celtic inspired roots, and... running shoes lace ^^

----------


## Voolf

Thank you veru much for answer. I have no head for border patterns. Always waste hours just to think about some border and never can progress with something original. I lack imagination here. 
Your isometric buildings as well as side illustrations of are top-notch art. As Thomas said, you are the Goddess of Maps  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lars

Fragglerock me that's beautiful! Both the map itself and the decorations are superb. I love the little depictions of the towns--they all are so nice and cozy--and that sea serpent in the west looks way too pleased with himself :Smile: . The castle is awesome and strikes a good balance between a pure fairytale look and a more functional, defensive design. 

I'm guessing the it should be 'Three Principles' and not 'Tree Principles' in the upper right corner, but the fact that there are tree branches connecting the shields makes me unsure.

----------


## MistyBeee

> Thank you veru much for answer. I have no head for border patterns. Always waste hours just to think about some border and never can progress with something original. I lack imagination here. 
> Your isometric buildings as well as side illustrations of are top-notch art. As Thomas said, you are the Goddess of Maps


 :Blush: 
Borders are not easy. Sometime I got the concept easily, sometimes it actually take hours, if not days, to find the idea and adapt it to the map. But it's a part of the process, and it tends to become slightly easier with time. I think. Or... I hope  :Wink: 





> Fragglerock me that's beautiful! Both the map itself and the decorations are superb. I love the little depictions of the towns--they all are so nice and cozy--and that sea serpent in the west looks way too pleased with himself. The castle is awesome and strikes a good balance between a pure fairytale look and a more functional, defensive design. 
> 
> I'm guessing the it should be 'Three Principles' and not 'Tree Principles' in the upper right corner, but the fact that there are tree branches connecting the shields makes me unsure.


Haha, my sea monsters are always unable to do their job correctly : no way to draw anything scary or even just serious. Tsss...!  :Wink: 
And... ugh... why, _why_ am I always unable to write "three" correctly ? It's definitely a mistake, even if it's... a fun one, for the title of the virtues & principles tree  :Mad:

----------


## - JO -

A marvel! 
First, the map is simply fantastic in detail, with a very special atmosphere! The fact of finding known names in a completely different context contributes well to building this atmosphere! It's a good job. 
And then there's the border! What a job! This is excellent, as these elements add content to the map! 
And finally, well, well.... obviously, I can't say anything negative either because there's a castle! And how simply beautiful it is!!!!! 
I dream of making a 3D model of it, because it is so beautiful and detailed!

Well done...

----------


## S. E. Davidson

Another impossibly incredible work. You inspire me so much MistyBeee!!!

----------


## MistyBeee

> A marvel! 
> First, the map is simply fantastic in detail, with a very special atmosphere! The fact of finding known names in a completely different context contributes well to building this atmosphere! It's a good job. 
> And then there's the border! What a job! This is excellent, as these elements add content to the map! 
> And finally, well, well.... obviously, I can't say anything negative either because there's a castle! And how simply beautiful it is!!!!! 
> I dream of making a 3D model of it, because it is so beautiful and detailed!
> 
> Well done...


Thanks, Jo ! The castle was probably my favorite part of my work on the map, but some of the details game me nightmares, especially the gate, which I redrew 3 times, I think, before it looked good and even now there's... still a mistake on it ^^'





> Another impossibly incredible work. You inspire me so much MistyBeee!!!


Aww, thanks so, so much ! ^_^

----------


## GinoFelino

I know I'm not saying anything new here, but this is incredible. I started following you on instagram recently and had been hoping to see the full version of some of your zoomed pictures!

----------


## MistyBeee

> I know I'm not saying anything new here, but this is incredible. I started following you on instagram recently and had been hoping to see the full version of some of your zoomed pictures!


Thanks so much, Gino ! All the maps I post on Instagram are sooner or later on the Guild and/or DeviantArt. And if ever I forgot some, you're always welcome to ask : I sometimes need some extra motivation to feel brave enough and post my work  :Blush:

----------


## Meton

Absolutely amazing. I can't say anything new to what everyone else have said, but... it's just wonderful.

The world is not familiar to me, but it doesn't matter, as the cartography is beyond perfect. I was amazed by the castle earlier in instagram, it's really beautiful in itself. But it's even better to see it as a part of a map!

----------


## Kellerica

> I sometimes need some extra motivation to feel brave enough and post my work


You? YOU? If *you* don't feel brave enough, what hope do the rest of us even have?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Slylok

This may be my favorite map ever!

----------


## MistyBeee

> Absolutely amazing. I can't say anything new to what everyone else have said, but... it's just wonderful.
> 
> The world is not familiar to me, but it doesn't matter, as the cartography is beyond perfect. I was amazed by the castle earlier in instagram, it's really beautiful in itself. But it's even better to see it as a part of a map!


Thanks so much for the kind comment, Meton ! 
 :Smile: 





> You? YOU? If *you* don't feel brave enough, what hope do the rest of us even have?


Me. So much still to learn, eternal be(ee)ginner, desperate perfectionnist and impostor syndrom victim  :Arrow: 





> This may be my favorite map ever!


I'm so glad you think it ! ^^

----------


## Bogie

As usual, I'm  a little late getting to the party.  The map is great and the illustrations are Amazing!

----------


## MistyBeee

> As usual, I'm  a little late getting to the party.  The map is great and the illustrations are Amazing!


Late to answer your late comment, but you're always more than welcome, and your kind words always appreciated !  :Smile:

----------


## Moryarus Kasterel

> I definitely don't post my work here as often as I should, but I have a good occasion today with my last monster freshly delivered 
> 
> So, this very special map is a private commission for which I had to explore the traditional map of Ultima IV and add as many personal touches and easter eggs as possible. The client have its own special version with some illustrations which are not on this public version, but there's still a lot of secret symbolics hidden all over the map 
> 
> Usual information : 
> - Private commission,
> - A2 size,
> - Hand drawn in Photoshop using a Wacom Cintiq Pro 16,
> - WIP & details pics on my Instagram (I started the map almost one year ago, so you'll have to scroll down : pics are mixed with my other work ^^').
> ...



Very good work! Are you accepting commissions? And do you produce maps on other materials, such as leather?

----------


## MistyBeee

> Very good work! Are you accepting commissions? And do you produce maps on other materials, such as leather?


Thanks a lot, Moryarus ! 
I do accept commissions and you're welcome to contact me via my portfolio http://mistybeee.com/  :Smile: 
However, my specialty are digital maps : I don't have nor the skills, nor the tools, to work on leather, sadly.

----------


## Azaqi

I remember playing this back in the 80's on a C64, and spending literal hours pouring over the cloth map that came in the box. Never could make out the details, and I kept dying of poison in the swamps. I thoroughly enjoyed this map. Brought back a lot of great memories.

----------


## Canvèscar

Beautiful in every detail, what a fantastic map. I love the calm colour shades; no stridency, that's good. The view of cities is cute, and the drawings on the sides put the work on a higher level. I love the colour and texture on that bell, by the way!

----------


## MistyBeee

> I remember playing this back in the 80's on a C64, and spending literal hours pouring over the cloth map that came in the box. Never could make out the details, and I kept dying of poison in the swamps. I thoroughly enjoyed this map. Brought back a lot of great memories.


I drew the map as a commission for a huge fan of the game (and of the cloth map ! ^^) wanting to share his memories with his kids now. I'm especially happy if the map can make other old gamers remember their experience ! ^^





> Beautiful in every detail, what a fantastic map. I love the calm colour shades; no stridency, that's good. The view of cities is cute, and the drawings on the sides put the work on a higher level. I love the colour and texture on that bell, by the way!


Thanks a lot, Canvèscar ! The cities were especially fun to draw ! The bell... was drawn from one I have from my grandmother : she used it to call us all for lunch when we were all scattered in the orchards and woods around the house  :Wink:

----------


## The MAD Cartographer

Ultima Online took four years of my life, I would gladly give that time again, so reminiscing over your map was just a wonderful nostalgia boost all wrapped up in some fantastic art. Great job!

----------


## Dom de Mattos

There aren't enough superlatives in the English language. Your attention to detail is stunning and your artistry is out of this world. (No pun intended!) I certainly feel inspired! Thank you for sharing with us.

----------


## MistyBeee

> Ultima Online took four years of my life, I would gladly give that time again, so reminiscing over your map was just a wonderful nostalgia boost all wrapped up in some fantastic art. Great job!


I'm so glad if I can offer some kind of... dreamy journey ? You're welcome in the map, Mad' ^^





> There aren't enough superlatives in the English language. Your attention to detail is stunning and your artistry is out of this world. (No pun intended!) I certainly feel inspired! Thank you for sharing with us.


Oh, I'm blushing again. I'm a red bee, now...  :Wink:  
Thanks so much for the super kind words, Dom ! #^_^#

----------


## Landstrider

Awesome map of the Ultima world. As a long time fan, thank you for bringing the world to life!

----------


## MistyBeee

> Awesome map of the Ultima world. As a long time fan, thank you for bringing the world to life!


It's always a huge pleasure and honor to see the map is loved by fans. Thanks for the kind words, Landstrider !!

----------


## RaeBlk88

I'm new to the Cartographer's Guild, and I am impressed at the level of detail. This is exactly what I would expect to find inside the Earth hidden away in a clay jar. 

KUDOS & Finger Snaps!

/r,
RaeBLK88

----------

